# Half face, facepaint.



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This is some makeup a friend asked me to do on her. It was really interesting because its the first one using only a brush and the little pencil things. I usually use latex and blood and all that but this is basicly a facepaint. Hopefully i'llbe doing some Cheshire cat makeup in the same vein soon. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, Draik, that's impressive! How long did it take you to do that?

I like her hairstyle (I know, not related to the paint job, but it's adorable).


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is an awesome face painting! Very artistic talent!


----------



## schnibblehausen (Feb 4, 2008)

Amazing job, Draik! The details on the muscles is really intense.


----------



## Sideshow.Zombeau (May 4, 2013)

Looks really good. Kind of a cool Chesire Cat look to it, if you add one of those cats eye contacts. Mind if I roll with your idea?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks amazing Draik!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Such detail, that is totally amazing!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

You did that with just outline and lip pencil and some brushed powder??? Amazing- I too, would like to know how long it took you to do that. You did a great job defining the muscles and the teeth are very creepy.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, im glad you all like it. I was done with the pencil and some grease paint and a thin paint brush. It took me bout 2 hours or so.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very well done. Great shading, especially with grease paint.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks great Draik! (What ever happened with the purple tux thing?)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job Draik....Your talent is showing again....!!


----------

